# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  Всем кому нужно поговорить

## Илья спокойный

Привет. Я не психолог и  у меня нет ответов на все жизненные ситуации. Я хочу помочь даже просто выслушав, попытаться понять ту боль, которая толкает на страшную попытку покончить с жизнью, по человечески попробовать помочь. Если вам сложно написать отдельной темой на этом форуме пишите в личку  или на мыло. Спасибо.

----------


## Kali-Ma

Илья альтруист? Надорваться не боится от чужой боли?

----------


## LanaLeah

А вот мне тоже такие посты непонятны... Тут все друг другу и так советуют, и слушают, и пишут... Тут же форум как бы. Заходи в любую тему и выслушивай, и вычитывай. А какой толк в таких постах? Тем паче, не психолог.

----------


## КтоЗдесь

Илья, что Вас привело сюда? Как возник интерес к чужой боли? Что Вы имеете в виду под словами "помочь по-человечески"?

----------


## Кира 1994

А тебя , что сюда привело? все мы тут странники и ищем душевным покой.

----------


## Илья спокойный

Прошу меня простить если я кого то обидел этой темой, причиной этой не является насмешка или хитрость или обман какой-то. Я здесь только потому что хочу помочь. Я верю в Бога и считаю что мои познания, через собственные переживания, могут помочь пусть одному из 1000 но цена одной жизни для меня бесценна. Я вижу много боли вокруг и у тех кто многое имеет и у тех кто имеет ничего. Проблемы не в материальном а в духовном. Читая православный журнал в инете я узнал что существуют онлайн-форумы для тех кто решил переступить черту, возникшее желание поговорить, постараться понять и помочь привело меня через поиск на этот портал. Помочь по-человечески - это значит для меня, услышить собеседника, при этом уважая его точку зрения, дать ему информацию для размышления. Не слушать и нести ему чепуху - типа тебе в диспансер надо там помогут, что за бред... А слушать и услышать его, попробовать понять. Если я смогу хотя бы остановить одного - это будет самая лучшая награда для меня.

----------


## zmejka

***Не слушать и нести ему чепуху - типа тебе в диспансер надо там помогут, что за бред..***

Илья, ты против официальной медицины? а если у кого то действительно психрасстройство? Что делать в таком случае, по твоему? Бесов изгонять, да? )))

----------


## Илья спокойный

Нет я не против таковой, никоим образом не пытаюся поставить себя на место врача и ставить какой-то диагноз. Просто привел пример когда собеседнику так отвечают - слушают да не могут его услышать. Я не верю в психологию как в науку, но это моё личное мнение. Говоря про бесов и применяя насмешку вы высказываете свое мнение что в Бога не верите, я ваше мнение принимаю и уважаю.

----------


## Игорёк

> Прошу меня простить если я кого то обидел этой темой, причиной этой не является насмешка или хитрость или обман какой-то. Я здесь только потому что хочу помочь. Я верю в Бога и считаю что мои познания, через собственные переживания, могут помочь пусть одному из 1000 но цена одной жизни для меня бесценна. Я вижу много боли вокруг и у тех кто многое имеет и у тех кто имеет ничего. Проблемы не в материальном а в духовном. Читая православный журнал в инете я узнал что существуют онлайн-форумы для тех кто решил переступить черту, возникшее желание поговорить, постараться понять и помочь привело меня через поиск на этот портал. Помочь по-человечески - это значит для меня, услышить собеседника, при этом уважая его точку зрения, дать ему информацию для размышления. Не слушать и нести ему чепуху - типа тебе в диспансер надо там помогут, что за бред... А слушать и услышать его, попробовать понять. Если я смогу хотя бы остановить одного - это будет самая лучшая награда для меня.


 Это религиозный эгоизм. Ты хочешь помочь кому-то не из человеческих побуждений, а для галочки в папке у бога. Это обман и себя и других. учитесь ценить эту жизнь, потому что никакой другой больше не будет. 
Есть форумы психологической поддержки с религиозным уклоном. Думаю тебе там будет комфортнее. Насколько я могу судить - атеистов тут большенство.










> вы высказываете свое мнение что в Бога не верите, я ваше мнение принимаю и уважаю.


 Есть один нюанс - вы свое мнение навязывайте (!). Мы не ходим в церкви и не пропаведуем там атеизм. Тогда как вашу пропаганду можно наблюдать везде. а если учесть что это делается не от чистого сердца (как кажется вам), а исключительно из личных целей (как есть на самом деле), то это уже больше чем просто не этично.

----------


## Илья спокойный

Уважаемый Игорь. Вы судите меня совсем меня не зная. Религиозный эгоизм - что то новое никогда не слышал. Мне даже интересно стало и пошел я в поиске искать (за что люблю интернет) и вот что нашел про так называемый религиозный эгоизм :"Самым ярким примером эгоизма в духовных вопросах являются целители и гадалки, которые берут деньги за свои услуги, также это касается тех, кто наводит порчи и занимается колдовством. Бог запрещает подобные вещи именно потому, что сила, заложенная в них и соединенная с эгоизмом в личности человека убивает того, кто ею пользуется в эгоистических целях." Это не вся мысль автора (если вам интересно - я могу дать ссылку). Откуда вам известны мои намерения? Вы можете читать чужие мысли? Я не обманываю себя, если говорить про религию, я сотворил много чего плохого и был с теми же мыслями, что и многие здесь пишущие. Но я понял что болтаюсь в этом мире без понятия и цели (что я тут делаю и зачем все это), а это мой путь и мне его пройти. Здесь у меня и в мыслях не было о каких то галочках в папочках - это очень утрированное представление по моему. Я ценю эту жизнь и одним из моих принципов является помощь другим людям. Не почему то и для чегото и за что то, а потому что это правильно, справедливо - это добро!! Я пришел сюда не проповедовать, а помогать своими знаниями, если собеседнику будет интересно что то узнать о религии, вере, любви и Боге, я могу рассказать и только. Я не навязываю свое мнение, возможно в моей манере письма это звучит как навязывание, но я говорю лишь что думаю, у нас тут свобода слова или есть какие то ограничения и дискриминация, я не видел правил форума, прошу меня простить если я оскорбил чьи то чувства. 
 Верить мне или нет это выбор лично каждого человека. И те кто со мной не согласится я уважаю абсолютно так же, как и тех кто со мной согласится в чем то. Мы все равны и у каждого есть всоя точка зрения. Спасибо.
 Игорь, я понимаю, что вызываю у вас не доверие и неприязнь, прекрасно понимаю о чем вы думаете и прошу вас не торопиться с суждением, это  все о чем я вас прошу.

----------


## LanaLeah

> Это религиозный эгоизм. Ты хочешь помочь кому-то не из человеческих побуждений, а для галочки в папке у бога. Это обман и себя и других. учитесь ценить эту жизнь, потому что никакой другой больше не будет. 
> Есть форумы психологической поддержки с религиозным уклоном. Думаю тебе там будет комфортнее. Насколько я могу судить - атеистов тут большенство.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Первый раз за историю нашего с тобой знакомства- бешенно ППКС!!!!!
Не люблю фанатиков, праведников не люблю тоже)

----------


## Игорёк

Если человек захочет узнать о боге, он сможет это сделать без чьей-либо помощи)
Понятие - религиозный эгоизм, никак не связано с гаданиями и порчами. Жизненные социальные законы и религиозные - по сути одно и тоже. Добро это эгоизм, атеист делает добро от чистого сердца, а верующий - потому что так надо. Таким образом верующий человек обманывает и сам себя, и тех кому он якобы пытается помочь. Как-то не очень приятно и принимать и делать добро в такой форме) 
Я говорю это все не просто так. хорошо знал как минимум 2х глубоко верующих людей, и понял насколько абсурдны все ваши жизненные принципы. Если есть ад, то я предпочту попасть в него, оставшись при этом с чистой совестью.

----------


## Игорёк

> Первый раз за историю нашего с тобой знакомства- бешенно ППКС!!!!!
> Не люблю фанатиков, праведников не люблю тоже)


 Фанатики - это самое подходящее слово.

----------


## LanaLeah

> Фанатики - это самое подходящее слово.


 Не, ну правда. Человек пришел же не к гундяеву на форум... А может, тут есть сатанисты, и они тока от его постов с крыш попрыгают...
К тому же, спасители человечества- они такие... Бесполезные))) самые бессмысленные люди на свете)

----------


## Илья спокойный

Игорь, мы можем продолжать дискуссию до бесконечности но это не моя цель и не цель моей темы. Я вижу причины вашей ненависти и не доверия к верующим основанно на личном опыте - вы знали 2их, а что может означать глубоко верующий? Я так понимаю истинно верующий? Я думаю что любой человек как верующий так и нет, может делать добро от чистого сердца, вы согласны? Например вы увидите что кто то помагает другому рискуя своей жизнью, вы будете спрашивать у него ради чего он это сделал. Я могу так же сказать что атеист делает добро что бы добро к нему вернулось (от того же кому он помог, то есть поиск выгоды) - но это было бы ошибкой, потому что так может сделать и верующий. Я думаю что здесь проблема в понятие самой рилигии, веры для чего она существует. например как слепой человек может рассуждать о живописи, так ведь как атеист может рассуждать о боге если он в него не верит (не видит, не чувствует), вы строите свою логику на том представлении что сложилось о 2ух верующих людях.... например можно ли представлять музыку зная только 2 группы КиШ и Машину времени например... вряд ли, правда?  Так и здесь глубина и необьятность смысла религии, священного писания можно постигать всю жизнь и не постичь. Я не обманываю ни себя ни кого то пытаясь показаться лучше чем я есть на самом деле, зачем?? Я такой же грешник как и все, просто я пришел к осознанию этого и так далее. Моя совесть не чиста я помню и знаю что сотворил злого, темного и плохого, я постараюсь больше такого не делать. Вот и все. Мне больше нечего добавить, я не оправдываюсь, все эти слова я пишу для вас и тех кто сомневается или не доверяет. Если это заставит вас задуматься я буду очень рад, а если нет мне больше не чего сказать по этому поводу, каждый имеет право выбора. Спасибо Игорь

----------


## Игорёк

> Не, ну правда. Человек пришел же не к гундяеву на форум... А может, тут есть сатанисты, и они тока от его постов с крыш попрыгают...
> К тому же, спасители человечества- они такие... Бесполезные))) самые бессмысленные люди на свете)


 Ну не суди так строго) все-таки это многим это помогает. Наркомания например, одиночество. Если конечно других вариантов нет. Ненравится олько что неверующих считают больными и ущербными. И пытаются навязать свое мнение всем кому надо и не надо. Ко мне пару лет назад приходили 2 женщины, какие-то книжки принесли. С порога стали нести какой-то бред, на что я извинился, сказал что атеист и закрыл дверь. Не наглость ли?..

----------


## LanaLeah

> Ну не суди так строго) все-таки это многим это помогает. Наркомания например, одиночество. Если конечно других вариантов нет. Ненравится олько что неверующих считают больными и ущербными. И пытаются навязать свое мнение всем кому надо и не надо. Ко мне пару лет назад приходили 2 женщины, какие-то книжки принесли. С порога стали нести какой-то бред, на что я извинился, сказал что атеист и закрыл дверь. Не наглость ли?..


 Ничего не имею против фанатиков, пока они фанатики тихинько)  я вообще ничего не против кого не имею) 
Но вот эта позиция: я познал Бога! Теперь я все могу, суицидники! Кто на меня? 
Меня прям убивает. Он серьезно думает, что пишел такой Илюха и по щелчку пальцев всех тут отхилил) это, кстати, гордыня все, да. 
А вот, вместо сидения на форуме, пошел бы, что ли, картошку растить и бомжам раздавать. Ну, если так хочется помочь, что невмоготу. И для цвета лица, опять же, полезней, на свежем воздухе-то...
Да! И пысы: сходи к наркоманам на форум, начни там проповедовать, тоже всякое про себя услышишь... Когда не просят, так и зачем?

----------


## Игорёк

> Игорь, мы можем продолжать дискуссию до бесконечности но это не моя цель и не цель моей темы. Я вижу причины вашей ненависти и не доверия к верующим основанно на личном опыте - вы знали 2их, а что может означать глубоко верующий? Я так понимаю истинно верующий? Я думаю что любой человек как верующий так и нет, может делать добро от чистого сердца, вы согласны? Например вы увидите что кто то помагает другому рискуя своей жизнью, вы будете спрашивать у него ради чего он это сделал. Я могу так же сказать что атеист делает добро что бы добро к нему вернулось (от того же кому он помог, то есть поиск выгоды) - но это было бы ошибкой, потому что так может сделать и верующий. Я думаю что здесь проблема в понятие самой рилигии, веры для чего она существует. например как слепой человек может рассуждать о живописи, так ведь как атеист может рассуждать о боге если он в него не верит (не видит, не чувствует), вы строите свою логику на том представлении что сложилось о 2ух верующих людях.... например можно ли представлять музыку зная только 2 группы КиШ и Машину времени например... вряд ли, правда?  Так и здесь глубина и необьятность смысла религии, священного писания можно постигать всю жизнь и не постичь. Я не обманываю ни себя ни кого то пытаясь показаться лучше чем я есть на самом деле, зачем?? Я такой же грешник как и все, просто я пришел к осознанию этого и так далее. Моя совесть не чиста я помню и знаю что сотворил злого, темного и плохого, я постараюсь больше такого не делать. Вот и все. Мне больше нечего добавить, я не оправдываюсь, все эти слова я пишу для вас и тех кто сомневается или не доверяет. Если это заставит вас задуматься я буду очень рад, а если нет мне больше не чего сказать по этому поводу, каждый имеет право выбора. Спасибо Игорь


 Ну чтож - вы нашли себя , это уже хорошо. К какой именно вере вы относитесь ? если уж речь прошла про КиШ )
Те 2 человека были достаточно близкие мне люди. Конечно я знал и других. Мне этого вполне хватило чтобы понять всю картину. От церковных законов был вообще в шоке. При ментруации ходить в церковь нельзя. Можно заплатить за то чтоб за тебя или за кого-то помолились. есть свои тарифы. Как все это понимать ?)

----------


## Илья спокойный

Друзья скажите мне что вы делаете на этом форуме? Я пришел сюда не проповедовать я уже это говорил и скажу еще раз а помочь, разве я сделал плохо кому то? Я сделал зло? Нет и совесть моя чиста. Лана вы пытаетесь надеть на меня маску: "о вот эта позиция: я познал Бога! Теперь я все могу, суицидники! Кто на меня?
Меня прям убивает. Он серьезно думает, что пишел такой Илюха и по щелчку пальцев всех тут отхилил) это, кстати, гордыня все, да." вы сами себя пытаетесь убедить а следом и других в этом. Зачем вы это делаете? Что вам я сделал злого, что вы приводите здесь ничем не обоснованные домыслы?? Ничего я вам не сделал. За что вы так злы на людей?? неужели не встретился хоть один добрый человек который помог бы вам просто так, а не за что то? Вы хотите быть счастливыми?? Расскажите как вы это видите, может мне есть чему у вас поучиться?? Или еще комунить на форуме? Спасибо.

----------


## Traumerei

*Илья спокойный*, просто делайте то,ради чего вы пришли на форум...как говорится,больше дела,меньше слов. здесь многих встречают нападками,традиция такая судя по всему. ну сами понимаете,от людей думающих о су нельзя ожидать чего-то иного. опасная аудитория  :Smile: 
я тут просто ищу ответы на свои собственные вопросы. не знаю,почему здесь,но это не случайно,думаю...

----------


## КтоЗдесь

Илья, Вы ведётесь на провокацию.. Зачем? По Вашим словам выходит, что Вы достигли определённого уровня понимания и равновесия, так зачем тогда оправдываетесь? Может сложиться впечатление, что Вы сами не вполне уверены в избранном пути. Полностью соглашусь с Traumerei, просто делайте то, ради чего пришли сюда не отвлекаясь на суетные и никчемные споры и пересуды. 

Что касается реакции сообщества на Ваше появление, Вы действительно ожидали чего-то другого? РПЦ (насколько понимаю по Вашему слогу, Вы относитесь именно к этой организации) дискредитировала себя очень серьёзно как за годы советской власти, так и за последние пару десятков лет.

И ещё. Вы говорите: "я сотворил много чего плохого и был с теми же мыслями, что и многие здесь пишущие." Может быть, есть смысл делать акцент именно на личном опыте преодоления кризиса, на практической возможности его преодоления, а не на конкретном способе? Способ-то у каждого в итоге будет свой, уникальный и неповторимый.

----------


## Илья спокойный

Спасибо за теплые и интересные мысли. Прекрасно понимаю, что это провокация. Я так и сказал ранее что не оправдываюсь, а говорю в надежде что смогу пройти через стену отчуждения словом, возможно им тоже нужна помощь. Больше мне нечего сказать по той дискуссии поскольку ее можно вести бесконечно. Являясь православным, это не значит что РПЦ это место где нет безгрешных, они есть везде, повторюсь еще раз, церковь является проводником религии,веры, но ни как ни источником (а поскольку это люди, то и там есть грешники не являющиеся истинно верующими в Спасителя, они надевают маску и носят крест). Пожалуйста обратите внимание, что начиная эту тему я не обмолвился словами о Боге. Когда меня спросили а зачем тебе все это, у меня был выбор солгать и не говорить про Бога и сказать правду, я выбрал второе... а уже затем начилась травля. По последнему абзацу, именно это я и делаю, я не стараюсь дать конкретный способ, я не знаю собеседника. Но я знаю почему он страдает или догадываюсь. Самое главное я стараюсь понять его и если понимаю, то что то стараюсь предложить, если давать размытые советы, не факт что он сдвинется с мертвой точки, если есть какая то конкретика, то может это подтолкнет к самостоятельным мыслям, а затем и действиям. Для начала нужно повысить уверенность его в себе. И он почувствует силу тепла уже от того, что кто то за тучу километров на другом конце земли, думает о нем и далее. Спасибо за ваши мысли

----------


## Игорёк

> здесь многих встречают нападками,традиция такая судя по всему.


 Надо просто место найти подходящее для себя. До этого форума я много где был, остановился тут, никаких "нападок" особо не понмю, по всей видимости тут самый подходящий для меня контингент. 
На одном форуме с религиозной тематикой, мне понравилась история одного человека, лички там нет. Написал свои координаты в теме того человека, они сразу же были удалены модераторами, после вопросов к администации на тему - почему я не имею право общаться с человеком лично - получил бан. Вот и всё. Вот она ваша блаженная помощь, равенство и братство)

----------


## Traumerei

> На одном форуме с религиозной тематикой, мне понравилась история одного человека, лички там нет. Написал свои координаты в теме того человека, они сразу же были удалены модераторами, после вопросов к администации на тему - почему я не имею право общаться с человеком лично - получил бан. Вот и всё. Вот она ваша блаженная помощь, равенство и братство)


 вот посему я здесь...по моему скромному мнению нельзя действовать только лишь из принципа " не навреди". иногда нужно "рисковать",думаю,результат того стоит. к тому же, я "умыла руки" в теме о доведении до самоубийства.

----------


## Игорёк

> к тому же, я "умыла руки" в теме о доведении до самоубийства.


 Ты о чём ?

----------


## Илья спокойный

> *Илья спокойный*, просто делайте то,ради чего вы пришли на форум...как говорится,больше дела,меньше слов. здесь многих встречают нападками,традиция такая судя по всему. ну сами понимаете,от людей думающих о су нельзя ожидать чего-то иного. опасная аудитория 
> я тут просто ищу ответы на свои собственные вопросы. не знаю,почему здесь,но это не случайно,думаю...


   Выглядит так, что не все здесь об этом думают, и это хорошо. А какие вопросы занимают вас?

----------


## fatum

прочитала с интересом все комментарии...
отчасти с Игорьком согласна, но наверное могу понять и позицию Ильи) 
я - агностик, фанатики мне тоже встречались, общаться с ними мне неимоверно сложно, хотя бы потому, что я могу принять их позицию - "бог есть" а они мою - "бога нет" принять не могут, да и вообще очень часто верующие люди ставят себя выше людей не верюущих - мы де познали вселенскую истину, а вы еще нет...
возможно есть и какие то другие верующие люди, но мне к сожалению они не встречались
некое навязывание своих идеалов, веры, пропаганда - все равно есть - скрытая или явная  присутствует

у верующих людей Бог во всем и общаться не затрагивая религиозную тему - невозможно...

возможно я исама слишком нетерпима и начинают спорить или тоже навязывать какое то свое мнение, просто выслушать у меня не получается, хочется свою точку зрения высказать...трудно в общем

----------


## Игорёк

> верующие люди ставят себя выше людей не верюущих - мы де познали вселенскую истину


 Ключевой момент. Где-то на форуме я уже писал такее, слово в слово )

----------


## fatum

> Ключевой момент. Где-то на форуме я уже писал также, слово в слово )


 та может мы с тобой это и обсуждали уже) я все помню... :Stick Out Tongue: 

а с Ильей я все таки может быть бы и пообщалась...вдруг мое мнение о верующих людях изменится (да да я все еще верю в чудо!)

----------


## Пропавший без вести

*Илья спокойный*, а как давно вы веруете во христа? сколько лет?

----------


## Илья спокойный

> прочитала с интересом все комментарии...
> отчасти с Игорьком согласна, но наверное могу понять и позицию Ильи) 
> я - агностик, фанатики мне тоже встречались, общаться с ними мне неимоверно сложно, хотя бы потому, что я могу принять их позицию - "бог есть" а они мою - "бога нет" принять не могут, да и вообще очень часто верующие люди ставят себя выше людей не верюущих - мы де познали вселенскую истину, а вы еще нет...
> возможно есть и какие то другие верующие люди, но мне к сожалению они не встречались
> некое навязывание своих идеалов, веры, пропаганда - все равно есть - скрытая или явная  присутствует
> 
> у верующих людей Бог во всем и общаться не затрагивая религиозную тему - невозможно...
> 
> возможно я исама слишком нетерпима и начинают спорить или тоже навязывать какое то свое мнение, просто выслушать у меня не получается, хочется свою точку зрения высказать...трудно в общем


 Очень интересно было видеть такой комент. Спасибо. Я попробую кое что обьяснить. Не все верующие - являются истинно верующими.  Приведу пример, если я буду кричать что я самый образованный громко и на всех форумах - стану ли я им, если я им был то это правда, а если нет то я им от этого не стану, я возможно могу им стать если буду упорно заниматься своим образованием - что позволит достигнуть каких то новых высот. Так же и с верой, не все те кто называет себя верующим познал суть веры, просто прочитать и сказать я верю - это не то!!! Нужно почувствовать что это такое, принять, здесь задействуется внутренний мир человека (извините меня если как то криво описываю, может не точно получается, стараюсь). Когда называющие себя верующими люди ставят себя выше других и при этом подчеркивают это осознанно или нет, они поступают не так как призывает вера, это называется гордыня. Другой момент когда верующий высказывает свое мнение - то это идет через призму веры и заповедей, отсюда у вас возникает чувство пропоганды. То же самое и в обратную сторону, когда атеист высказывает свое мнение у верующего возникает чувство  "навязывания своих идеалов, веры, пропаганда - все равно есть - скрытая или явная присутствует" только уже атеизма.... вы так не думаете?? Здесь выход один мы все разные, давайте уважать мнение собеседника, даже если оно не совпадает с вашим. Вы в последнем обзаце это сами понимаете и прямо говорите об этом.

----------


## Илья спокойный

А верить в чудо это просто здорово!! :Big Grin:

----------


## Илья спокойный

> *Илья спокойный*, а как давно вы веруете во христа? сколько лет?


  Около полутора лет

----------


## ИСА

Илья, хотите помочь - так помогайте. Тихо, скромно (скромность украшает человека, и особенно Христианина), назаметно протягавая руку. К чему эта шумиха, мегарекламная тема, долгие рассказы.....  Что-то доброе можно сделать и без специально открытых темок..... и еще учите матчасть))))
Евангелие от Матфея: 
1 Смотрите, не творите милостыни вашей пред людьми с тем, чтобы они видели вас: иначе не будет вам награды от Отца вашего Небесного.

2 Итак, когда творишь милостыню, не труби перед собою, как делают лицемеры в синагогах и на улицах, чтобы прославляли их люди. Истинно говорю вам: они уже получают награду свою.

3 У тебя же, когда творишь милостыню, пусть левая рука твоя не знает, что делает правая,

4 чтобы милостыня твоя была втайне; и Отец твой, видящий тайное, воздаст тебе явно.

5 И, когда молишься, не будь, как лицемеры, которые любят в синагогах и на углах улиц, останавливаясь, молиться, чтобы показаться перед людьми. Истинно говорю вам, что они уже получают награду свою.

----------


## Игорёк

"Познавшим великую тайну, незачем распыляться перед убогими мира сего. Жалкие твари божьй,неверующие в создателя своего, недостойны уважения. По сему соблаговоляю на брезгливость и отвращение. Но дабы заполучить вечное блаженство себе, обязуйся льстить и лицемерить бездарям безбожным, преподнося дияние сие как дело благое"    Евангилие от великомучиника Игоря, глава 48. 

вот истина.

----------


## fatum

> Не все верующие - являются истинно верующими.


 эээ...думаю они бы с вами поспорили) та и вообще это довольно занятно  :Big Grin:  поспорить чья вера трушней!

те с кем я беседовала были более чем уверены в истинности своей веры и в правильности своего пути, их фанатизм и желание показать своим собеседникам свою избранность  берут свои истоки как раз в вере, которая рождает гордыню - сознательно или бессознательно верующий человек считает себя лучше не верующих, поскольку априори духовно богаче и в его жизни есть Бог, есть высшая цель, есть миссия....ну в общем как то так) 




> Другой момент когда верующий высказывает свое мнение - то это идет через призму веры и заповедей, отсюда у вас возникает чувство пропаганды. То же самое и в обратную сторону, когда атеист высказывает свое мнение у верующего возникает чувство "навязывания своих идеалов, веры, пропаганда - все равно есть - скрытая или явная присутствует" только уже атеизма.... вы так не думаете??


 думаю именно это во мне вызывает раздражение - эта самая призма заповедей, не то что бы я считаю, что заповеди это плохо или учат чему-то недостойному, мне претит принятие этих правил за безусловность, то, что человек делает их своими внутренними законами) мне ближе когда эти внутренние правила все-таки не навязаны кем-то извне, не получены из одного источника - как одежда из магазина, а родились сами - индивидуальны как отпечатки пальцев...
это безусловно вопрос моих личных предпочтений) безусловная вера вызывает во мне протест, я за вечный поиск и сомнения, за путь познания...а религия дает готовые ответы на все вопросы, она слишком удобна, слишком выверена, она как отличный коммерческий проект - всегда продается и цена тут - душа человека)

православие вообще мне не нравится, раздражают церкви, попы, все эти обряды, свечи...бррр) наверное есть во мне что-то от лукавого :Smile:  восточные учения мне ближе, хотя, признаюсь, я довольно поверхностно знакома с религиозными течениями - пока мне это не интересно, то что я знаю и чувствую о вере в бога пока не вызывает у меня желание это знание углублять...

     Не зря же говорят, что чудаку подобен слишком просвещенный.
     Кто видит ясный путь - тот выглядит, как будто заблудился,
     Тот, кто достиг высот духовных - словно опустился,
     А человек высокой чистоты - в глазах людей как развращенный.
     Таких примеров можно много привести:
     Предельное обилие невольно в людях чувство недостатка вызывает -
     Как часто в лике высочайшей добродетели обман подозревают!
     В изменчивости мира трудно истину надежную найти. (с) Лао Цзы

----------


## Пропавший без вести

> Около полутора лет


 возможно у вас синдром неофита. если вы не в курсе что это такое, то яндэх вам в помощь. аминь

----------


## Игорёк

был тут один парень, под ником "Индиго", тоже познавший великую тайну. Так он не стеснялся говорить про себя такие вещи, что "я лучше", что "люди недостойны меня". С одной стороны это смешно, с другой - человек говорит правду, никого не обманывает, ни себя ни других, это вызывает уважение и некое доверие. 
Моя подруга говорила мне что я болен, что пуст. Это цитаты. 
Варианта тут 2, либо общайтесь с атеистами без намека на свое превосходство (это будет сложно, поскольку подсознательно чувствуется, и надо изменить своим принципам). Либо общайтесь исключительно в своем кругу, делайте там "бгалие дела", "помогайте" друг другу, имея с миром убогих исключительно деловые контакты.

----------


## Kali-Ma

Интересно, Илья, Вы с радостью принимаете нападки, как первые христиане - гонения?

----------


## Lilianna

> Да дело даже не в христиантстве, а в том, каков человек.


 Согласна.

----------


## Илья спокойный

> Интересно, Илья, Вы с радостью принимаете нападки, как первые христиане - гонения?


  Я принимаю их с печалью, так как понимаю о чем думает этот человек. Было время я тоже так думал.

----------


## Илья спокойный

Вера она одна, и те кто спорят чья лучше пока к этому не пришли. Я вижу что мой пост пошел совсем по другому пути нежели я хотел. Атеисты отстаивают свою точку, кто нападками на меня и провокациями, на которые я перестал отвечать, кто просто высказывая свою точку зрения, я уважаю всех выше сказавших. При этом повторю последний раз: мой пост не начинался словами про Бога и веру придите и покайтесь, те кто меня не слышит посмотрите мой топикстартет. Мне не за что оправдываться ибо сердце моя и совесть чисты перед Богом, а перед тем кто хочет язвить, чтож это ваше право и вам решать. Я НЕ лучше других, такой же грешник, просто мне хватило сил понять это и измениться. Я пишу все это понимая, что тот кто хочет видеть во мне гордеца, праведника, дурака и т.п.несмотря на все что я говорю и повторяю несколько раз не поверит и не услышит. Я делаю это с надежной что прочитает это тот кто сможет понять и услышать и в нужный момент он может обратиться за помощью - в этом смысл. Мне кажется стоить попросить админа переименовать топик в дискутирование про религию, хотя по моему такой тут где-то есть. Спасибо за внимание.

----------


## Илья спокойный

> эээ...думаю они бы с вами поспорили) та и вообще это довольно занятно  поспорить чья вера трушней!
> 
> те с кем я беседовала были более чем уверены в истинности своей веры и в правильности своего пути, их фанатизм и желание показать своим собеседникам свою избранность  берут свои истоки как раз в вере, которая рождает гордыню - сознательно или бессознательно верующий человек считает себя лучше не верующих, поскольку априори духовно богаче и в его жизни есть Бог, есть высшая цель, есть миссия....ну в общем как то так) 
> 
> 
> 
> думаю именно это во мне вызывает раздражение - эта самая призма заповедей, не то что бы я считаю, что заповеди это плохо или учат чему-то недостойному, мне претит принятие этих правил за безусловность, то, что человек делает их своими внутренними законами) мне ближе когда эти внутренние правила все-таки не навязаны кем-то извне, не получены из одного источника - как одежда из магазина, а родились сами - индивидуальны как отпечатки пальцев...
> это безусловно вопрос моих личных предпочтений) безусловная вера вызывает во мне протест, я за вечный поиск и сомнения, за путь познания...а религия дает готовые ответы на все вопросы, она слишком удобна, слишком выверена, она как отличный коммерческий проект - всегда продается и цена тут - душа человека)
> 
> ...


 Интересные мысли. Любому человеку сложно признать, что он не прав. Те кто с вами общался понимают что если они приняли Бога и верят и поступают по законам, то они лучше других, кто не верит и т.д. Помозгуем: с позиции добра и зла - они стали лучше бесспорно, меньше делают зла, но при этом все равно делают. Так же есть такой момент, что они забывают - они сами когда то были не верующими, и однажды ими стали - дак ведь и другие могут встать на этот путь, не так ли?? Значит чем они лучше, только тем что встали на этот путь раньше?? В основе христианства стоит прощение. Прощение как часть любви. Прощение дает возможность избавляться от зла в вашем сердце. Ключевое в христианстве, что вы признаете Бога главой всего, атеизм - себя. Вы подчиняетесь ему и обязуетесь исполнять договор.... так можно в кратце описать. Вы говорите, что выступаете за поиск и сомнения - а как тогда обрести иситину??? Откуда найти ответы на все вопросы?? Путь познания - можно познавать свой внутренний мир, нежели чем внешний (все равно всего нам не познать что снаружи). Вы строите свои мысли о религии и Боге на поверхностных познаниях, как и многие другие, дилема возникает прежде всего из-за верю/не верю. кто то хорошо сказал:"Человек сказал увижу-поверю, Бог сказал поверишь-увидишь" тут я полностью соглашусь! Насчет православия я уже по-моему здесь сказал, что все люди грешники, так же как и попы и т.д. есть разные достойные и не очень, но какое СМИ будет показывть достойного? На них спрос маленький, зато как популярно показать низменного, сколько рейтинка и денег... задумайтесь над этим - а далее почему людям интересно смотреть низменное? Постулат мы все грешники тут очень кстати. Все эти обряды - может стоить разобраться что, зачем и почему?? И последнее цитата Цзы, хорошо сказанно  :Smile:  
Я по себе заметил, чем больше понимаешь в жизни те ты понимаешь, что ты нифига не знаешь - постичь не обьятное.... тоже самое только простыми словами.

----------


## Илья спокойный

ЗЫ Есть хороший фильм, который поможет расставить многое на свои места, и дать повод задуматься - называется Форпост и ссылка http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDPI1Fr0lyI

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Я принимаю их с печалью, так как понимаю о чем думает этот человек. Было время я тоже так думал.


 ну-ну! Вы хотите уподобиться богу? Или психологу? Вы НЕ можете знать, о чем думает конкретный человек. Он иногда и сам не знает, точнее, мысль его многослойна, преобладает подсознательное или идет борьба мысли.

----------


## Илья спокойный

Нет не хочу, то лишь мое мнение. Мне не дано знать что у другого человека в голове, только лишь предположения.

----------


## Kali-Ma

> Нет не хочу, то лишь мое мнение. Мне не дано знать что у другого человека в голове, только лишь предположения.


 тогда, может, Вам быть аккуратнее в высказываниях?)

----------


## Пропавший без вести

*Kali-Ma*, я твой поклонник)

----------


## Kali-Ma

> *Kali-Ma*, я твой поклонник)


 Черная Богиня любит поклонников

----------


## Игорёк

Илья, расскажите по какой причине вы пришли к богу ? Вы много раз намекали на то что были жутким грешником. Что с вами происходило ?

----------


## fatum

> Так же есть такой момент, что они забывают - они сами когда то были не верующими, и однажды ими стали - дак ведь и другие могут встать на этот путь, не так ли?? Значит чем они лучше, только тем что встали на этот путь раньше??


 да так и получается, они лучше - потому что пришли к этому раньше и вообще пришли) однажды случайно я набрела в сети на какой то религиозный форум и там меня изрядно тряханула история девочки лет 16, мелочь конечно, но показательно - девочка мечтала о ноутбуке, что бы вестти какую то религиозную страничку от своей церкви, денно и нощно ребенок молился богу, что бы тот послал ей ноут посредством родителей естественно и вот наконец ее молитвы были услышаны, мама с папой согласились купить ей желаемое, но денег дали не достаточно, что бы приобрести компьютер ее мечты, она молилась опять и о чудо! родители согласились денег добавить (надо сказать, что по ее сообщениям выходило, что семья была крайне не богатой и для них это была серьезная трата) в результате девочка приобрела ноут, дабы вести просветительскую деятельность в инете, за что она молила бога еще усиленней, благодаря за исполнение маленькой мечты) заметьте - БОГА! а не родителей, которые там в три смены пашут, что бы дочери купить комп, они там видимо вообще рядом стояли...их роль - маленькая




> В основе христианства стоит прощение. Прощение как часть любви. Прощение дает возможность избавляться от зла в вашем сердце.


 Прощение...ммм...интересно) я много думаю о прощении сейчас, о ПРОЩЕНИИ СЕБЯ, тут соглашусь. Мне трудно себя простить, труднее чем кого-либо другого, даже того, кто мне много зла сделал - их я могу простить легко, зла не помню - характер такой. С собой сложнее, но тут психологический подтекст мощный...Бог мне в этом не помощник.




> Ключевое в христианстве, что вы признаете Бога главой всего, атеизм - себя. Вы подчиняетесь ему и обязуетесь исполнять договор.... так можно в кратце описать. Вы говорите, что выступаете за поиск и сомнения - а как тогда обрести иситину??? Откуда найти ответы на все вопросы?? Путь познания - можно познавать свой внутренний мир, нежели чем внешний (все равно всего нам не познать что снаружи).


 Наверное я слишком независима, что бы признать кого-то или что-то главой всего) главой духовгого мира...это как изменить саомй себе. Расписаться в собственном бессилии. я сама - есть Бог.
Обрасти истину) на мой взгляд истину обрести невозможно, сам поиск ее и есть жизнь, когда перестаешь искать - жизнь заканчивается и человек становится овощем, истина у каждого своя - у кого-то она в семейных ценностях, у кого-то в бутылке, а у кого-то в личностном росте)  Существуют ли вообще ответы на вопросы? не знаю - не уверена, для меня важно очень задать правильный вопрос себе...а ответ...ответ моджет меняться в процессе жизни. Я познаю внутренний мир - свой и других людей, внешний меня мало трогает (что не всегда хорошо, но пока так есть). 
Кстати, вчера имела интересую беседу о верующих людях с человеком тоже далеким от религии, и он сказал мне - что человек ищущий и сомневающийся, человек способный совершенствоваться всегда будет искать что-то даже в рамках строгих религиозных догм - новые трактовки, способ приложения веры, ее понимания для себя и т.д., а человек ограниченный как и в вере, так и в атеизме будет довольсствоваться установкой без всяких там поисков - я задумалась об этом...




> Вы строите свои мысли о религии и Боге на поверхностных познаниях, как и многие другие, дилема возникает прежде всего из-за верю/не верю. кто то хорошо сказал:"Человек сказал увижу-поверю, Бог сказал поверишь-увидишь"


 я уже признала, что мои представления о религии достаточно поверхностны, прото изучать этот не особо интересно сейчас, у меня другие приоритеы нынче, возможно когда нибудь это изменится и я начну соответствующую литературу штуждировать, а может даже уверую - допускаю и такое) и я не верю, не потому что не вижу, а потому что не принимаю для себя...это как любая область непознанного. вообще это чудесно на самом деле - что силой своего разума, духа я могу поверить во что угодно - в воображаемых друзей, домового под кроватью, НЛО, Бога...пори желании мозг может найти в реальности доказательства существования чего угодно - он притянет за уши сомнительные факты и выстроит картинку реальности так что я смогу реально это видеть! во всем, в том числе и божественные проявления например (вспомним девочку с ноутбуком). 




> Насчет православия я уже по-моему здесь сказал, что все люди грешники, так же как и попы и т.д. есть разные достойные и не очень, но какое СМИ будет показывть достойного? На них спрос маленький, зато как популярно показать низменного, сколько рейтинка и денег... задумайтесь над этим - а далее почему людям интересно смотреть низменное? Постулат мы все грешники тут очень кстати. Все эти обряды - может стоить разобраться что, зачем и почему??


 я СМИ уже года 4 как не смотрю/не читаю/не слушаю...не интересно, если честно...

а вот вчера была на свадьбе друга и там среди гостей была семья православного священника, в санах я не разбираюсь, но как я поняла он не последний человек в нашей епархии, он как и все говорил поздравления и меня поразила просто его речь, она была настолько красива...все гости слушали открыв рот, стояла абсолютная тишина когда он говорил (хотя к тому моменту все уже изрядно набрались) мне очень понравилось слушать его, хотя я конечно понимаю, что ораторскому искусству их учат специально и учитывая его возраст, навык этот у него отлично прокачен, и все таки исходит от него какой-то свет - от голоса, интонации, лица....заметила, что такое наблюдается у многих священников) все таки отличный коммерческий проект - эта религия! достойные кадры воспитует...да и еще к слову, отец Виктор один из самых состоятельных людей в нашем городе - ну а что, Бог дает щедро слугам своим...

----------


## Игорёк

Хороший пример про девочку с ноутбуком. Очень показательный. 
Про состоятельность священников тоже смешно) Вот как им самим не совестно на крутых джипах раскатывать? Это же очевидно заставляет сомневаться в их религиозных ценностях. Можно было бы и поскромничать немного)

----------


## fatum

> Про состоятельность священников тоже смешно) Вот как им самим не совестно на крутых джипах раскатывать? Это же очевидно заставляет сомневаться в их религиозных ценностях. Можно было бы и поскромничать немного)


 а чего скромничать? пфф...Бог дает значит этому быть) у него дочь и сын в возрасте около 25+, так вот они тусуются в самых дорогих самарских ресторанах - золотая молодежь, у дочери уже свои дети, отец ей особнячок за городом отстроил - я считаю правильно все.....вот и поример для маловеров - истинно веруюшим Бог много дает)

----------


## Игорёк

> а чего скромничать? пфф...Бог дает значит этому быть) у него дочь и сын в возрасте около 25+, так вот они тусуются в самых дорогих самарских ресторанах - золотая молодежь, у дочери уже свои дети, отец ей особнячок за городом отстроил - я считаю правильно все.....вот и поример для маловеров - истинно веруюшим Бог много дает)


 ну так народ у нас такой, большенство завидовать начнет и ненавидеть. да и непонятно зачем священнику материальные блага. Мог бы благотворительностью заняться например. Больно цинично все это.

----------


## Илья спокойный

> тогда, может, Вам быть аккуратнее в высказываниях?)


  Я думаю, что когда любой человек высказывает свое мнение, то он должен понимать, что он высказывает свое мнение. Что то - что является правдой для него, есть лишь вера в свое мнение, что мое мнение правильное, не так ли?? Только если заранее он не лжет... Поэтому когда мы высказываем что то, то каждый раз мы могли бы писать - по моему мнению, я считаю и т.п. Но не все и не всегда это добавляют. Я думаю, что нужно понимать это в процессе дискутирования. Спасибо.

----------


## Илья спокойный

> Илья, расскажите по какой причине вы пришли к богу ? Вы много раз намекали на то что были жутким грешником. Что с вами происходило ?


  Извините, Игорь. Я сюда пришел не на исповедь ))

----------


## Илья спокойный

> да так и получается, они лучше - потому что пришли к этому раньше и вообще пришли)


  Это самообман и как следствие гордыня. Что подразумевает православие, возлюби ближнего своего - сначала прими его такой какой он есть, не верующий - значит не пришло еще его вермя поверить (не факт что когда то придет) - не осуждай его за это, а возлюбви и прости. Те кто забывает об этом, либо не понимают религию в этом ракурсе, либо свернули с пути. Я так это вижу.
 Насчет истории с девочкой и ноутом. Тут не хватает определенных деталей истории. Поясню, после молитв девочки, родители смогли купить его... почему??? Может потому что получили повышение з/п на работе или какого то бонуса и т.п. или если нет, то может в их головах появилась какая то мысль что ноут важнее чего то другого, куда они хотели бы потратить эти деньги. Из вашего рассказа это не ясно. Пойдем от обратного, если бы девочка не верила, просила Господа и молилась - смогли бы ей родители купить этот ноут?? Тоже сложно скзать, но факт остается фактом - она просила, молилась - и получила. А как воспринимать это уже дело каждого.



> Прощение...ммм...интересно) я много думаю о прощении сейчас, о ПРОЩЕНИИ СЕБЯ, тут соглашусь. Мне трудно себя простить, труднее чем кого-либо другого, даже того, кто мне много зла сделал - их я могу простить легко, зла не помню - характер такой. С собой сложнее, но тут психологический подтекст мощный...Бог мне в этом не помощник.


  Вы прощаете других как? Например вы едете по дороге на машине и вас кто то подрезает, вы можете крикнуть на него или нет, и при этом подумать, а козел ну и хрен на него и сразу про него забыть - такое прощение, по сути не является прощением, как вы думаете? Или другой вариант, вы подумаете он просто нервный или торориться, или привык поступать как все или хам и т.п. прощу его так как он на понимает как поступает по отношению к вам. Улыбнетесь и может даже рукой ему помашете  :Smile:  Все! вся злость на него сразу же уйдет, я считаю что нужно стремиться это делать практически подсознательно. Как говориться почувствуйте разницу.
 Теперь насчет прощения себя. В каких случаях вам тяжело простить себя и за что? Когда вы понимаете что не правы, то есть виноваты - включается скрытый механизм защиты - и вы начинаете приводить причины по которым вы все же не виноваты, другое дело что есть выбор принять что вы не правы и сказать об этом, станет стыдно, вы раскаятесь что поступили не правильно - и станете чище, лучше. Произойдет самоочищение через признание и раскаяние. Сделать все это тяжело многим поскольку мешает гордыня - признать тот факт что я ошибаюсь может не каждый, но именно это дает силы и уважение окружающих, ведь даже те кто не признает что ошибается или делает это скрепя зубами, даже они понимают обратное - и люди видят что человек признающий факт ошибки, не правоты, раскаивающийся - сильный человек, ведь это не просто сделать он заслуживает уважения! 
 Ваши слова Я есть БОГ. Уважая вашу точку зрения, скажу свое мнение. Через познание внешнего я пришел к выводу, что теория Дарвина это блеф, что человек настолько ничтожен посравнению с окр. миром, что попытки контролировать все через призму логики и науки являются по большей части описанием видения с одной стороны, и самообманом что мы можем многое контролировать с другой. Когда человек в поиске это значит он двигается - это уже хорошо. 



> Кстати, вчера имела интересую беседу о верующих людях с человеком тоже далеким от религии, и он сказал мне - что человек ищущий и сомневающийся, человек способный совершенствоваться всегда будет искать что-то даже в рамках строгих религиозных догм - новые трактовки, способ приложения веры, ее понимания для себя и т.д., а человек ограниченный как и в вере, так и в атеизме будет довольсствоваться установкой без всяких там поисков - я задумалась об этом...


  Соглашусь с этой мыслью. Хорошо сказанно!



> а вот вчера была на свадьбе друга и там среди гостей была семья православного священника, в санах я не разбираюсь, но как я поняла он не последний человек в нашей епархии, он как и все говорил поздравления и меня поразила просто его речь, она была настолько красива...все гости слушали открыв рот, стояла абсолютная тишина когда он говорил (хотя к тому моменту все уже изрядно набрались) мне очень понравилось слушать его, хотя я конечно понимаю, что ораторскому искусству их учат специально и учитывая его возраст, навык этот у него отлично прокачен, и все таки исходит от него какой-то свет - от голоса, интонации, лица....заметила, что такое наблюдается у многих священников) все таки отличный коммерческий проект - эта религия! достойные кадры воспитует...да и еще к слову, отец Виктор один из самых состоятельных людей в нашем городе - ну а что, Бог дает щедро слугам своим...


  Хороший пример вы привели. Задайте себе вопрос - а слушали бы его так, если бы он был не богат?? Как сказанно в Писании - скорее верблюд пройдет сквозь игольное ушко, чем богатый в царствие небесное. То что этот Батюшка пользуется своим положением, для получения богатства. Такие люди называются фарисеями в Библии - лицемеры. И мы прощаем их, понимая, что поступают они не праведно, ибо не ведают что творят. Спасибо.

----------


## Игорёк

> Извините, Игорь. Я сюда пришел не на исповедь ))


 хм, человек предлогающий выговориться, скрывает свои пороки. Не много ли берете на себя Илья ? Может вы педофил, или наркоман, а вам будет жаловаться на жизнь человек, например с проблемами здоровья. Не совсем это честно помойму. Право ваше, удачи.

----------


## Илья спокойный

> хм, человек предлогающий выговориться, скрывает свои пороки. Не много ли берете на себя Илья ? Может вы педофил, или наркоман, а вам будет жаловаться на жизнь человек, например с проблемами здоровья. Не совсем это честно помойму. Право ваше, удачи.


  Вы обзывали меня, провоцировали и т.п. и теперь спрашиваете о моей жизни? Зачем, что бы продолжить бессмысленный спор? Я просто не вижу в этом смысла. Если человеку, которому будет нужна моя помощь, будет интересно услышать о моей жизненной истории, нет проблем... Спасибо за ваше мнение.

----------


## Игорёк

Обзывал?!.. Если так, извиняюсь.

----------


## Kali-Ma

> а вот вчера была на свадьбе друга и там среди гостей была семья православного священника, в санах я не разбираюсь, но как я поняла он не последний человек в нашей епархии, он как и все говорил поздравления и меня поразила просто его речь, она была настолько красива...все гости слушали открыв рот, стояла абсолютная тишина когда он говорил (хотя к тому моменту все уже изрядно набрались) мне очень понравилось слушать его, хотя я конечно понимаю, что ораторскому искусству их учат специально и учитывая его возраст, навык этот у него отлично прокачен, и все таки исходит от него какой-то свет - от голоса, интонации, лица....заметила, что такое наблюдается у многих священников) все таки отличный коммерческий проект - эта религия! достойные кадры воспитует...да и еще к слову, отец Виктор один из самых состоятельных людей в нашем городе - ну а что, Бог дает щедро слугам своим...


 а я была в воскресенье на похоронах, и священник вел себя как Кэп - говорил формальные, всем известные истины, пару раз такие вещи, с которыми я абсолютно не согласна, и лишь правила приличия заставили Кали прикусить свой кроваво-красный язык.

----------


## Илья спокойный

> Обзывал?!.. Если так, извиняюсь.


  Спасибо, я все понимаю. И не держу зла.

----------


## Одиночество

:Smile:  А здесь писать можно.

----------


## Игорёк

> Спасибо, я все понимаю. И не держу зла.


  а то! это запрещено)

----------


## Илья спокойный

> а то! это запрещено)


  :Smile:  Вы прям концлагерь изображаете, у каждого человека есть свобода выбора, даже у верующего.

----------


## Marinochka

GAPOH. у вас такие классные познания в статистики 
А вообще, я считаю, что это сложно  и повезёт не всем, а лишь некоторым. Мне жаль тех людей, кто до этого "хорошего" экзамена шёл на медаль. Так что всем удачи

----------

